# Wizzer Rear Wheel - The Bay



## filmonger (Jun 21, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vin...e9f1a30&pid=100037&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=282049336711


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks like front wheel drive to me......


----------



## jkent (Jun 21, 2016)

something doesn't look right to me. The large bolts holding the sheath to the wheel and the sheath looks ouyt of round as well. 
Looks home made. But it does look like a HD rim.
JKent


----------

